# How to clean up cookies and such



## Haearnbran (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm pretty new to macs, but I have managed thus far. I've been using safari and I have a recent macbook (august). I managed to get into preerences to clear cookies, and I figured out how to erase history, but some old searched continue to pop up when I start to type in keyword boxes. How do I clean up these old keywords?


----------

